# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ձեր կարծիքը գուշակների և նմանատիպ գործունեությամբ զբաղվող անձանց  մասին

## missarmogirl

Բոլորիս հայտնի է,որ կան բազմաթիվ գուշակներ,թուղթ ու գիր բացողներ,պայծառատեսներ և այլն:Ոմանք հավատում են նրանց, ոմանք կտրականապես դեմ են և համարում են , որ դա չարիք է:Հետաքրքիր կլիներ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքները նրանց վերաբերյալ, ովքեր են գնացել և ինչ տպավորություն են ստացել և արդյոք այդ գուշակությունները կատարվել են թե ոչ:Եթե դեմ եք գրեք հատկապես ինչու եք դեմ կամ կողմ. Մի խոսքով քննարկենք այս թեման  :Smile:  :Cool:  :Think:  :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Առհասարակ գուշակությունների չեմ հավատում:
Կամ մարդիկ, որ հավատում են գուշակությունների ու պատմելով այդ ամենը, արդեն դու էլ էս սկսում հավատալ, որ իրոք դա ճիշտ է: Օրինակ մի դեպք պատմեցին, որ գուշակի ասածը իրոք ճիշտ է եղել: Չգիտեմ, դա համընկել է, թե՞ իրոք գուշակը այդպես է կանխատեսել ու ասել:

Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ ես ինքս չեմ հավատում գուշակություններին: Այդ գուշակները ևս մարդ են, միս ու արյունից, մեզ նման հասարակ մահկանացու և դժվար թե ինձանից ու որևէ մեկից ինչոր բանով առավել:

Չեմ հավատում գուշակություններին, ինչքան էլ որ այդ հավատալի է թվում:

----------

Lion (18.07.2011)

----------


## lampone

Ես չեմ հավատում գուշակություններին ու կարծում եմ, որ դա միայն փող աշխատելու միջոց է: Պարզապես կան մարդիկ, որոնք այնքան լուրջ են դրան վերաբերվում, որ անընդհատ մտածում են ''գուշակների'' ասածների մասին ու զոռով իրենց տրամադրում են, որ այս կամ այն դեպքը պիտի տեղի ունենա: Օրինակ` ''Քեզ հետ մոտակա ժամանակներում վատ դեպք տեղի կունենա'' - ու մարդը ներշնչում է, որ ահա անպայման մի վատ բան լինելու է: Իսկ եթե լինում է ինչ-որ տհաճ դեպք, այն միանգամից կապում են ''գուշակի'' ասածների հետ, ու այնուհետև հավատում են բախտագուշակներին`հաճախ մանկական պարզամտությամբ:

----------


## Vge

Ես ընդհանրապես ՉԵՄ հավատում չեմել ուզում խոսալ նման ցնդաբանությունների մասին..բայց մի քանի որ առաջ նենց բան եմ իմացել նենց բանեմ տեսել որ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ..նույնիսկ վախեցել եի..

----------


## zanazan

> Ես ընդհանրապես ՉԵՄ հավատում չեմել ուզում խոսալ նման ցնդաբանությունների մասին..բայց մի քանի որ առաջ նենց բան եմ իմացել նենց բանեմ տեսել որ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ..նույնիսկ վախեցել եի..


բա պատմի մենք ել վախենանք

----------

Freeman (18.07.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Ճիշտն ասած` ոչ հավատում եմ,ոչ էլ չեմ հավատում:Մի քանի տարի առաջ ծանոթներիցս մեկը գնացել էր գուշակի մոտ,գուշակը նրան ասել էր,որ իրենց տան հրեշտակը մեծ որդին է ու իր կյանքը 45 տարեկանից հետո կփոխվի:Ու իսկապես,,,Իրանք շատ վատ էին ապրում,սակայն նրանց կյանքը 180 աստիճանով փոխվեց,որդին մի քանի տարով մեկնեց Գերմանիա,լավ գումար էր աշխատում,հետո ծնողներին տարավ այնտեղ,ասում են,որ ամեն ինչ հիմա շատ լավ է,բավականին լավ են ապրում այնտեղ,

----------


## missarmogirl

> Ես ընդհանրապես ՉԵՄ հավատում չեմել ուզում խոսալ նման ցնդաբանությունների մասին..բայց մի քանի որ առաջ նենց բան եմ իմացել նենց բանեմ տեսել որ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ..նույնիսկ վախեցել եի..


  Շատ հետաքրքիր է, մեզ էլ պատմեք իմանանք թե դա ինչ դեպք է  իրոք հետաքրքրություն առաջացրեց :Shok:

----------


## Նարե91

Հիմա այստեղ շատերը կգրեն, որ չեն հավատում գուշակություններին ու որ երբեք էլ չեն գնացել նրանց մոտ, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ գրողների 50 տոկոսը գնացել է, պարզապես չեն ցանկանում բարձրաձայնել...Գուշակել կարողանալը ուղղակի շնորհք է, ինչու չէ նաև տաղանդ, որն ամեն մարդու չի տրվում... Հայաստանում իհարկե գուշակները շատ են, բայց դրանց ընդամենը 10 տոկոսն է, որ իսկապես անում է իր աշխատանքը ու դրա դիմաց՝ փող ստանում, իսկ մյուսների համար դա պարզապես գումար շորթելու հեշտ տարբերակ է  / ի՞նչ դժվար բան կա որ ...մի բան կասեն, բռնեց՝ բռնեց, չէ՝ չէ /: Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ՝ ապա կասեմ, որ երբեք չեմ գնա գուշակների մոտ, թեկուզ բացարձակապես համոզված էլ լինեմ, որ նրանց գուշակությունները ճիշտ են լինելու... Էլ ո՞րը կլինի մեր ապրելու իմաստը, եթե վաղորոք իմանանք, թե ինչ է կատարվելու մեզ հետ... Մի քիչ կոպիտ համեմատություն կանեմ, բայց արդյոք ու՞մ է հաճելի, երբ մի ֆիլմ է դիտում, գան, նրան ընդհատեն ու պատմեն այդ ֆիլմի շարունակությունը... Նույնն էլ կյանքում է... Եվ բացի այդ եկեք չմոռանանք, որ մենք բոլորս հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդներ ենք, իսկ մեր եկեղեցին կտրականապես դեմ է ամեն տեսակի գուշակություններին, ուստի եկեք երբեք նման քայլերի չդիմենք:

----------

lampone (19.07.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լավ գուշակի տեղ գիտե՞ք...  :Think:  Շտապ պետք է։

----------


## Նունուշ

> Լավ գուշակի տեղ գիտե՞ք...  Շտապ պետք է։


Ես միհատ գիտեմ բայց հասցեն չեմ հիշում, հիշում եմ որ Նար-Դոս փողոցով գնում էինք ու թեքվում էինք ինչ-որ փողոց, որի անունը չեմ հիշում, իսկ գուշակի անունը Հովսեփա, իր մոտ միշտ հերթա լինում, երևի որ Նար-Դոս փողոցում հարցնեք մարդկանց, իրան իմացող կլինի ու հասցեն կասեն ձեզ, ինքը հայտնի գուշակ է, կարծում եմ իրենց թաղերում իրեն բոլորը գիտեն:

----------


## Այբ

Երբեք չեմ դիմել գուշակների օգնությանը ու մտադիր էլ չեմ: Ավելին, բոլորին խորհուրդ կտայի նման մարդկանց չհավատալ, այլ ապրել հանգիստ ու մտածել միայն, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու: Թե չէ՝ գուշակը սա ասեց, տեսնես կատարվելու՞ է,  թե՞ չէ...Ա՛յ մարդ, հանգիստ ապրեք: Իսկ ինչ մնում է՝ հավատու՞մ եմ գուշակներին, թե՞ չէ, իհարկե, չեմ հավատում:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (10.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Որ ճիշտ են գուշակում, հավատում եմ  :LOL: ։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.11.2013), Շինարար (10.11.2013), Վահե-91 (10.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գուշակի հետ կապված մի հատ պատմություն պատմեմ: Ուրեմն էս ընկերուհիս գնացել էր գուշակի մոտ, իմացել էր, որ ընկեր ունի, ասել էր` դեկտեմբերին ամուսնանալու ես: Հա, էդ ժամանակ դեռ մարտ ամիսն էր: Մի քանի ամիս անց ընկերն ամուսնության առաջարկ արեց, ասում էր` հոկտեմբերին ամուսնանանք, ընկերուհին էլ պնդում էր, որ հարսանիքը դեկտեմբերին անեն, ինչ ա թե գուշակը տենց էր ասել: Վերջը տղան լսեց նրան, դեկտեմբերին ամուսնացած, գուշակի գուշակածն էլ ճիշտ դուրս էկավ:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.11.2013), Enna Adoly (10.11.2013), Աթեիստ (11.11.2013), Արամ (10.11.2013), Արևհատիկ (10.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (10.11.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Ինքս երբեք չեմ դիմել գուշակների օգնությանը,բայց իրանք մեկա,ինձ կպել են:  :Smile:  

Փոքր էի,երևի մի տաս տարեկան,որ մի օր մեր բարեկամներից մեկը մորս պատմեց,թե գուշակի մոտ է գնացել ու էդ գուշակը իմ մասին էլա մի երկու խոսք ասել: 
Շատ ավելի փոքր տարիքում հարևանի երեխայի հետ խաղալիս աջ ձեռս վնասել էի մի երկաթի կտորով ու սպի է մնացել՝ ափիս մեջ: Ուրեմն էդ գուշակն էլ ասել էր,որ էդ սպին իմ կյանքի գծինա կպել(դե,ձեռքի մեջ ամեն մի գիծ իրանք մի ձև են բացատրում): Ասել էր,որ կապրեմ ինձ տրված ճակատագրով մինչև էն տարիքը,որին համընկնումա էդ հատվածը,իսկ նրանից հետո ամեն ինչ կտրուկ կփոխվի: 

Հիմա գուշակներից ինչքան էլ հեռու մնամ,էս մեկին ստիպված պտի հավատամ.ինքը չէր կարա դրա մասին ուրիշից իմանա:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Մի քանի օր առաջ  դասարանի աղջիկներով գնացինք գուշակի մոտ: Ես գնացի ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հավատում եմ, այլ ուղղակի հավես կլինի լսելը քո ապագայի հնարավոր դեպքերը: Նստած ենք, սուրճը մենք տարել ենք, կոնֆետն էլ հետը, փաստորեն պիտի ջուրն էլ տանեինք, որովհետև մինչև կաթ-կաթ լցվեց մեր ապրած կյանքը մի ակնթարթում գնաց.
-Քո դեմքը էնքան ծանոթ ա, դու որտե՞ղ ես ապրում:
-Մի քանի խաչմերուկ ներքև:
-Հա՜
-Քո տատիկը Ասյա՞ն ա:
-Չէ՜
-Մարո՞ն
-Չէ՜
-Շատ ես Մարոյին նման: Կարո՞ղ ա բարեկամ եք:
-Եսի՞մ: Իմ տատիկը Ռայան ա:
-Հա՜,վայ, գիտես ,պապիկիդ ճանաչում եմ...
-հա՞
-Մեծ տատիկը ո՞նց ա
-Լավ չի
-Քեռին Ռուսաստա՞ն ա:
-Ըհն:
Սկսեց շատ սպասված պռոցեսը: ՄԵր բերածը կերանք-խմեցինք , սկսեց դիրտը մի ունքը վերև,մյուսը ներքև տնտղել: 
-Ձեր տանը մոտակա ժամանակներս մահ ա սպասվում:
-...
-Հեռու տեղից լուր ես ստանալու
-Ու՜խ:
-Բաժակումդ Հ կա
-Հա՜,քեռիս ա:
-Պռոշիդ վերևին խալ կա:
-Հա՞,իրո՞ք :Think: Չէի տեսել:
-ՇԱտ լավ մարդ ես, մաքուր հոգի ունես: Մի տես է,տես ինչ պայծառ ապագայա սպասում, բաա, հլը սիրտը: Մոմ կա, ե՞րբ ես վերջին անգամ եկեղեցի գնացել: Կգնաս , որ մուրազդ կատարվի...
-Օկա՜յ :Xeloq:

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Չեմ հավատում, բայց մի անգամ ուզում եմ գնամ՝ իրոք ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ոնց են գուշակում, ինչ են անում ընդհանրապես: Թե չէ ամեն մեկը մի բան ա պատմում  :Smile:

----------


## Anul-26

բարև Ձեզ ինձ ով կարող է լավ գուշակի տեղ ասել?

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> բարև Ձեզ ինձ ով կարող է լավ գուշակի տեղ ասել?


Մոգությունն ու մեր խորհուրդները չօգնեցի՞ն:

----------

laro (14.03.2017)

----------


## Anul-26

Չեմ փորձել

----------


## keyboard

> Չեմ փորձել


Իս էս ընթացքում մտածել առհասարակ փորձե՞լ ես։

----------


## CactuSoul

> բարև Ձեզ ինձ ով կարող է լավ գուշակի տեղ ասել?


Հանրապետությունում ամենահայտնին քյավառցի Վարսիկն ա  :Jpit:  Որ գնաք Գավառ, ումից էլ հարցնեք, պիտի որ տան տեղը ցույց տան։

----------

